# Raleigh meet, January 18?



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi SouthEastern froggers!

Anyone planning on attending this show? Maybe a group of us could do a lunch or something on Saturday. 

I can bring up to 7 Chazuta imitators that are doing well (there is already some calling among the group), some Varadero imitators (some are a little young still, but doing well), and possibly a trio of proven intermedius (and their tank) if interest.

Anyone have anything else/interest in these frogs?

Adam


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Adam,

I'd be totally down for this! I have two Southern variabilis (never heard any calling, maybe female) I'd be interested in trading or selling myself. I also have three leucs I could bring if anyone's interested, two definite males and one probable male (but unsure) -- not super determined to sell these guys, but I could be persuaded to free up tank space if someone really wants them. I'd much prefer to trade for or buy a female.

Adam, do you have pics of the intermedius tank? I may be interested. 

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Is anyone planning to even hit up Repticon tomorrow? I'd trade my two Southern Variabilis for a few nice fat azureus juvies, if anyone's interested.

Best,
Ash


----------

